
The People’s Republic of China Was Born in Chains - baylearn
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/10/01/the-peoples-republic-of-china-was-born-in-chains/
======
basicplus2
One can only wonder if it was a deal with Stalin.. he gets china and europe
gets out of a large part europe

